# 5 Free BluRay movies, How long did it take?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

When I bought my BluRay player I sent in my stuff for the 5 free BluRay movies just after Christmas and still have not received them. How long does it take to get them?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If it is like HD-DVD, it will take forever.

I sent mine off end of January.


----------



## Macfan424 (Feb 20, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> When I bought my BluRay player I sent in my stuff for the 5 free BluRay movies just after Christmas and still have not received them. How long does it take to get them?


 I sent mine at about the same time and received the movies around the end of March.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Still have not received mine:foottap:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Got mine a couple of weeks ago... just forgot to post that I did. :bigsmile:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I sent my stuff in right before the mail-in deadline at the end of February (bought player Jan 30th). I still haven't received mine as of yet. 9 weeks and counting....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Still don't have my disc's. I wonder if there is a contact number that I should call?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

At the bottom of the Canadian order for there is a number for Buena Vista Home Entertainment (1-877-823-0804). It also says 8 to 10 weeks for delivery in the fine print.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Zip, I called them and they are out of some of the movies due to the overwhelming response to the offer so they will be shipping them when they get more. They have my info and it has been approved so its just simply a waiting game. Its been 12 weeks already for me.:foottap:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I just called and they said the info was entered into their system on March 26th and that it's typically a 8-10 week wait after that point. That puts it at between May 21st and June 4rth 2008. That's not too bad I guess. I hate the waiting though.

When I was a teenager I won a T-Shirt playing an arcade game called Stun Runner. At the end an address and code was given to send for the free mail in. I had pretty much forgotten that I even mailed in the offer when 10 months later it arrived in the mail.

My previous history with mail in rebates and offers in general lead me to not go for a product over another because it has an offer unless it's a really really good one.


----------



## joetama (May 31, 2007)

I lucked out an received mine rather quickly.

The only thing was the package I received the Disks in.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

were the disks damaged?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks like they were stolen. Did you report it to the post office joetama?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I called again today just to see what the scoop was and they said they were waiting on "Flight of the Phoenix" and then they would be shipping it out. They didn't give an ETA of when they would be getting more copies however so I could be waiting another month or more :gah:. They are really nice on the phone I have to admit.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MatrixDweller said:


> They are really nice on the phone I have to admit.


True, I still haven't received mine yet either.


----------



## Tristanc1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I should count myself lucky I suppose, I ended up getting mine back in early March mailed it in early January. I Must have picked all the ****** movies


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My wife just called me and said they finaly arrived......almost 6 months after sending the form in:unbelievable:
And to make it even more silly they sent four of the ones I picked but the fifth one I did not! and I will never watch it due to its content:no:
Oh well.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll gladly take it off your hands Tony :bigsmile:.

Just kidding around...

You could probably get a few bucks for it on kijiji, Ebay or trade it with a friend.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Well they finally arrived. I received all the movies I picked with no substitutions. So in total it took about 17 weeks (4 months) to get them. Not bad compared to some mail in offers I've taken advantage of, but not good overall. Considering I bought the player used off a local buy and sell, and was fortunate enough to get the original receipt and UPC along with it, I can't complain. $320 for a PS3 with Spiderman 3 + the 5 mail in movies was a really good deal.


----------

